
Trump's Germany troops pullout may be his last gift to Putin before the election - dmch-1
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/08/02/politics/trump-germany-troops-russia-intl/index.html
======
dmch-1
Good. World's 4th biggest economy should be able to defend itself.

~~~
yostrovs
Especially one surrounded by allies, many of which are top 10 world economies.
This should have been done in the 1990s as bases were closing in the United
States.

~~~
mytailorisrich
This misses the point that American bases in Europe serve American interests.

Europe has nothing to fear from Russia. Looking back at history and how both
sides compare demographically and economically it's rather the other way
round, and that's one of the reasons why Russia has a huge stockpile of nukes
(and also why they always try to derail European integration and rooted for
Brexit).

The current 'arrangement' with the US allows Europe not to spend much on
defence, which suits political agendas and public opinions, but the price is
that the US are in control. This is obviously worth a lot to the US. There's a
much bigger picture than the narrow accounting side of military presence.

~~~
yostrovs
You may want to inquire about stolen territory by Russia in places like
Moldova, Georgia, and Ukraine. They no longer fear. It's just stolen. Poles
fear still, Belarus does too, so do people in Lithuania, Latvia, and Estonia,
and Russians have all kinds of territorial claims and festering wounds that
they continue to claim as their own.

